# Anyone know if it is possible to take antidepressants whilst doing FET?



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

Hello, I'm booked in for FET next month... After many delays which are no doubt contributing to my current depression. I have finally admitted to myself that I am depressed (crying for 3 days in a row is for me not normal, plus I feel tired all the time and as if life is a huge effort). I was depressed probably 6 or so years ago due to infertility but never took anything for it because I didn't want to jeopardise the fertility treatment - and I feel in this position again. I have had a really cruddy year, with a miscarriage last May followed by my one DD breaking her arm badly, an inter-country move, DD starting school and my marriage deteriorating (DH so busy in his new job, he doesn't have time for me and is hugely stressed - he is the reason for the delays). 

A good friend has said to me that, whilst there are many reasons to feel low, she thinks a short course of antidepressants could help. I am unsure. If it means delaying FET yet again, I don't think it's worth it as the idea of FET excites and energises me, and delaying would fuel my depression.

I thought it would be worth asking if anyone knows of any antidepressants which are OK to take (don't cross from the blood of the mother to the embryo). As it's FET, there's no concern about impact on the egg.... 

Any information anyone has would be gratefully received.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry for the fob off but just google pregnancy safe anti-depressants?

If you're depressed then you need to treat it rather than wing your way through it on the temporary distraction of your FET. Early pregnancy is a very stressful and worrying time and you need to be in a naturally good frame of mind xx


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

I have spoken to the doctor today & they have said they don't think antidepressants are appropriate as I have specific reasons for feeling down, and have had some major life stressors recently, it is not just a general malaise. They have suggested counselling, which I'm happy about as it's drug free! Feeling more positive already.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Egg1234

So sorry, to hear you're felling depressed. It's a hard journey which takes its toll and the drugs don't help with feeling low either. Glad you're getting some help and feeling a little more positive though.

I don't know about taking them during FET, but what I do know is that they can effect prolactin levels which can effect fertility. I was taking anti-depressants before we were trying to conceive and asked my GP if it was ok or not. She told me it was and we'd just get me off them if I got pregnant. Then when I realised I was having problems conceiving I asked another GP whether the antidepressants would have any negative impact and was told no again and told the same when we started seeing the fertility consultant. However, our initial investigations found that I had low prolactin. the consultant started talking about how it may be a tumour in my pituitary gland and sent me for an MRI and all sorts. We went away and googled it and found that anti-depressants can cause raised prolactin. We went back and told the consultant who wasn't aware of this! I came off the tablets and my prolactin went down to normal levels. Unfortunately there were other reasons we can't conceive too, but the tablets definitely weren't helping.

e.g. see:
http://www.advancedfertility.com/bromocriptine-prolactin-ovulation.htm

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2376090/

I'm not sure if they'd effect everyone in the same way and it may well depend on the type of anti-depressants, but there is certainly info out there to suggest they raise prolactin which can be detrimental to conceiving.

On the other hand, having suffered from low mood and depression, I know how very hard it can be and you don't want to keep on suffering (the Clomid made me feel like I wanted to die I was so very low). Counselling has helped me since I came off the anti-depressants (especially hypnotherapy), but it may be worth looking into whether any supplements might help too.

Good luck and if you ever need to talk to someone who understands that feeling, just pm me

Aurora X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

Aurora, thank you so much for the information - which isn't easy to find (just goes to show how important learning from others on here is) - and the helpful words. I may well pm you . I am very up and down at the moment. The ups aren't huge but some days I feel things are fine and others - not. I am trying to settle in a new place where I have no friends so I am finding that hard - everything feels like too much at times. I would ideally like to be in a better frame of mind to have the FET but I honestly don't think state of mind affects the outcome. Not for me anyway, the only pregnancy out of 5 which worked for me was the one when I was at my lowest before I became pregnant. Last year I became pregnant and was in a really good place mentally and physically - doing meditation, acupuncture, healthy eating and the works and that ended in miscarriage so.... I'm coming to the view now (after more than 10 years!) that each embryo is a roll of the dice and it's either meant to be or not. 

I don't think antidepressants are for me right now - I think it is worth trying counselling first and seeing how that works. Thanks again Aurora - just knowing someone else understands really helps


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

You're welcome.  We're all here to support each other  

I'm the same, some days are ok, some just awful, but I think a fair bit of that has been down to the effects of the Clomid.  And I also want to be in the best possible mindset for my IVF, however, as you say, there are so many factors at play, who knows how much impact one factor will have?  I am a stress-head though, so am really trying to reduce my stress so that doesn't impact.  

I also understand how you feel about moving. I've lived where I am for just a few years and it's only the last year I've felt like I've started to make some friends which is really helping with my mood.  I do find making new friends hard, but I started a new hobby and the people there are lovely and we all get on, so now it's sort of a social thing as well which is great.  Have you tried anything like that?  Hard with a little one I imagine, but the time out would be good.  Also, as I don't know them dead well (like old friends and family) the fertility thing is much easier to manage as I don't feel like I have to tell them personal things or that they're wondering like I always think family are.  it's good escapism.

I really hope the counselling helps and that the FET works for you.  Do message me if you want a chat or a good old moan!  I am changing jobs soon so the next couple of weeks will be very hectic trying to finish everything off, so if I don't reply straight away bear with me.

Take care for now x


----------



## Parkin (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Egg1234

My comments are a bit late to the party, so do ignore if you are now settled with the counselling option. I think that's a great solution, and way better than antidepressants, but just for info, I went to my GP, and like you I am suffering from 'reactive' (I think that was the term) depression/anxiety/low mood. The cause is the loss of my premature only child, relocation, job change, and a few other equally unrelaxing life events!

Anyway (coming gradually to the point), I asked him if there was anything I could take just to bring me down even one notch from the more or less constant state of anxiety I was in. He prescribed Amitriptyline, which is a very old anti-depressant, now more commonly used in lower doses for chronic pain and migraine. However, because it is old, there is hard data that it does not cause a problem when TTC and is one of the safest to take in pregnancy. I think (could be wrong) that prolactin levels can affect things like ovulation, etc, which obviously isn't a concern with a FET.

I started taking it 3 weeks ago, and it has helped, but it does have some minor side effects, which is why the newer antidepressants are better if you're not TTC or pregnant. I find that it gives me a really dry mouth, which isn't that bad as side effects go, as long as I don't walk around all day with my lips stuck to my teeth


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

I take prozac and will continue to during my next FET. I took it through my last treatment and was told it was very safe and widely used by women in our positions.

I have had therapy but sometimes u just need a little pick me up...


----------



## Egg1234 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Parkin and monkey - good to know there are options out there.  

Parkin - sorry to hear about the loss of your baby, you have been through so much. I hope things get better & your ivf is successful.


----------

